# !!!My minions have arrived!!!!



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, the good news is that early this morning, my 3 AB boys arrived! 

The bad news is, Goose, my GIANT black dragon betta that I was ooooohhh so excited about, was DOA!  I am soooooooo bummed out, and quite honestly angry. The bag he was in was SMALLER than the tiny bags that my other 2 boys were in. And I was stunned at his SIZE! You know the big guys you see at Petco? I would put money on it that Goose is a little over twice their size! I have NEVER seen a giant that big. His body alone was 3.5 inches. Which is probably why he was about a 100.00 fish with everything combined. Ugh... SOOOOOO bummed! :BIGweepy:

Well, This means that the two boys that did make it (who are super spunky!) get a 10 gal now divided only once. Spoiled boys! I took an hour to introduce them to the light, and they are now starting their acclimation process. I plan to take 12 hours this time. Here are some teaser photos! I think I have names picked out but if anyone has a good suggestion let me know!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Ah man! I am so sorry!!! 

Your 2 boys are very pretty!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry about Goose  I was looking forward to seeing him. 
Your other guys are truly gorgeous!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Your guys are really good-lookin'! Too bad about the third D: Because he was DOA, can you get a refund, or maybe another fish?


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! The little koi is already flaring at my finger haha. I love him!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Your guys are really good-lookin'! Too bad about the third D: Because he was DOA, can you get a refund, or maybe another fish?


I really hope so. On his AB site he says that if you take a picture within a few hours of getting the fish he will refund. However, I really struggled with contact during this whole process and hope he pulls through on the refund. I took picts and sent all the tracking info to prove the date and time he arrived, alone with dates on the picts. We will see!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

good luck nice fish


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, I'm so so so sorry Goose was DOA!  I know you were very excited about him, especially! But yay, the other two are spoiled.  They look gorgeous! What names were you thinking? I'd name the colorful blue/black/white one... Marina? Sorry, totally blank. The other one... pumpkin, stripe, anaranjado, Peaches. IK, awful!  I love them, you are so lucky! You must shower us in pictures.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Awww, I'm so so so sorry Goose was DOA!  I know you were very excited about him, especially! But yay, the other two are spoiled.  They look gorgeous! What names were you thinking? I'd name the colorful blue/black/white one... Marina? Sorry, totally blank. The other one... pumpkin, stripe, anaranjado, Peaches. IK, awful!  I love them, you are so lucky! You must shower us in pictures.


Thanks!! My sadness is already being replaced with pure glee- these two boys are sooooo funny! The red white and blue one especially. Flares at me every time I approach him to add water to his bag haha. For him, I was trying to think of a good "American" name given his colors and was leaning towards Samuel Colt (Sam for short), and the orange dal I was thinking Chester, like the cheetos cheetah haha. But I like Pumpkin too... A LOT! Or even a variation of it like Punk'in


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Goose. =( Your two boys that arrived safely are beautiful, though!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> I'm so sorry about Goose. =( Your two boys that arrived safely are beautiful, though!


Thanks sweeda! definitely a bummer but I got two SUPER healthy boys out of it- they are so much fun! 
The red white and blue one was classified as a "Koi", does anyone know if that means he will change colors like a marble? Just curious!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Goose but I'm glad your other 2 are safe and sound. This is probably lame but I like the name "koi" for the koi, lol.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

tokala said:


> Thanks sweeda! definitely a bummer but I got two SUPER healthy boys out of it- they are so much fun!
> The red white and blue one was classified as a "Koi", does anyone know if that means he will change colors like a marble? Just curious!


Yup, means he's a marble.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Yup, means he's a marble.


Oh how fun! I am soooo excited to watch the transformation


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

tokala said:


> Thanks!! My sadness is already being replaced with pure glee- these two boys are sooooo funny! The red white and blue one especially. Flares at me every time I approach him to add water to his bag haha. For him, I was trying to think of a good "American" name given his colors and was leaning towards Samuel Colt (Sam for short), and the orange dal I was thinking Chester, like the cheetos cheetah haha. But I like Pumpkin too... A LOT! Or even a variation of it like Punk'in


 Awww, that's so sweet!  Dumbo insists on flaring at anything at moves, he's doing much better.  I like Samuel Colt! Civil warish name.  Learning about that in school! Maybe... president names are very americanish.  LOL! Chester works too!  I like that name! The moment I saw him, I was like awww, look at the little Pumpkin!  Hehe. So glad they are doing wel! I'd do anything for an AB betta!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

aww, sorry about Goose. The other 2 are beautiful!! Punkin is a cute name, love the name Sam too!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

OH NO! I'm so sorry for Goose! D: So sad. 

I'm happy though that the other two arrived safe and sound!  Congratulations!


----------



## Seranalu (May 11, 2011)

Wow!! how pretty! Sorry about the third one!! must suck!! Im sure youll have a blast with those two!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Please check dates before posting, bringing up old threads pushes down newer, more important ones


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Will Goose be replaced? it would suck it you paid all that money for a dead fish


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

Since this post is 2 months old how about an update? New pics of the boys? Is the Koi a different color now? Did you get a refund or replacement? What names did you end up settling on?

Curious minds want to know. lol


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah please update! I would Love to see recent photos! LOL! =)


----------

